# Halloween Costume!!



## thegringobeaner (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everybody! Everyone knows that halloween is well on its way and I want to be a month ahead and not be a last minute person who gets a horrible costume from party city, anyways, I am going to a special ops theme (military) and I want it to be decent or good, I am looking for the following:

√ Gas mask
√ Overall Costume (Spetsnaz)
√ MP5K BB gun or AK47 Squirt gun or Model Guns
√ Balaclava
√ Misc (Pouches)
√ Fake Grenades
√ Fake Smoke Grenades
√ Boots
√ Fake Knife
√ Side Arm (M9)

Can I make most of these by myself? I am willing to spend at least $50 in some materials or costume, Thank for taking the time to read and help me!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

evike.com should have most of the weaponry. Gas mask from ebay. I got my balaclava from Blackhawk. Have a look at their sale section for pouches, but ebay and military surplus shops are also a good bet. Ebay should have some Russian gas masks and cheap guns as well if evike is too pricey. Also, Party City _may_ have an AK-47 with their costume accessories (they are one of the last remaining places to get decent looking toy guns).

http://www.blackhawk.com/
http://www.airsoftpost.com/ (evike.com)

If you want to save some money, use camo face paint rather than wearing a gas mask.


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

You might be able to find some of this stuff at cheaperthandirt.com or www.sportsmansguide.com

Good luck with your costume!


----------



## thegringobeaner (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah, these merchandise is way to pricey for my budget, I am better off trying to make my own, I'm looking in on the party city AK-47 because I can't find any MP5K under $50, I'll use your advise Death Dealer and use face paint


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.dpciwholesale.com - These guys have great deals on airsoft weapons. They have some AK style rifles there on the cheap. They have one that is a 1:1 fullsize replica for $20. Search for item number 6193.

Cheaperthandirt.com has some very inexpensive gas masks. I'm at work so I can't look at their site right now but I bought one there not too long ago for about $10.

BargainOutfitters has a great deal on ACU style BDU's right now. You can get shirt and pants for about $30.

http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...-pants-army-digital-camo-at-bargain-outfitt#0

I know that's a bit more than you want to spend and that doesn't cover all of it but these are all great deals.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Gas Mask:
http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/9/category/196

Everything else, I dunno.


----------

